# 

## mobby

Czy ktoś z Was ma zrobione "filcowanie" tynków cementowo-wapiennych?
Co to za technika, i ile można to nazwać techniką ?
Czy warto to zrobić?
Ja cenowo to się kształtuje?
Proszę o opinie


Mobby

----------


## 13gruby

Cześć! Wczoraj mój wykonawca mnie do tego tyku przekonywał -Termin ten oznacza zacieranie tynku pacą pokrytą filcem.Podobno tak wykonany tynk wyglądem nie ustępuje gładzi gipsowej.Nigdzie takiego tynku nie widziałem więc nie mogę tej opini zweryfikować.Co do cen nie rozmawialiśmy.

----------


## Herne

Goście robili mi coś takiego - z gładkością porównywalną do gipsowych to można między bajki włożyć, choćby z natury tynków cementowych i grubości piasku. Myślałem że jest to standard przy tynkach

----------


## mobby

Mnie informował murarz, że robi się to bez piasku, tylko cement i wapno.
Ale nie wiem czy efekt będzie lepszy

Mobby

----------


## pitbull

chyba wapno i piasek. Filcowanie w tym tynku to standard.

----------


## mobby

Znowu widzę, że murarz kombinuje.
Czyli reasumując.
Tynk cementowo-wapienny wykonuje się z piasku-cementu-wapna w stosownych proporcjach.
Ostateczne gładzenie tynku następuje z takiej samej zaprawy tylko poprzez dokładniejsze gładzenie powierzchni.
Natomiast filcowanie, czyli ostateczne gładzenie, które jest standardem wykonuje się...........no właśnie z czego i jak.
Czy z takiej samej zaprawy co tynk czy cienkiej warstwy cementu i wapna gładzonego dłużej i dokładniej?

Pitbull Ty to już przerabiałeś?


Mobby

----------


## pitbull

tynk składa sie z: obrzutki, narzutu i gladzi wapiennej.
na tynk ceme- wap. nakłada sie gładz wapienna (droby piasek i wapno, ew. z niewielką ilością cementu) grubości około 3 mm. Gładź zaciera sie pacą z filcem zwilzajac gladz po to aby równomiernie rozprowadzic. Po przeschnieciu mozna jeszcze przeszlifowac papierem sciernym.

----------


## mobby

> chyba wapno i piasek. Filcowanie w tym tynku to standard.


Czyli to tak zwane filcowanie jest typowym wykończeniem tynków,
nie jakąś dodatkową usługą.
Jednym słowem jest to standard przy tynkowaniu, a nie dodatkową pracą.

Czy tak?

mobby

----------


## pitbull

oczywiscie ze tak, inaczej bedziesz mial nierowna powierzchnie tynku.

----------


## mobby

Ale mnie jeszcze chodzi nie o nierówną powierzchnię, ale jakby to ładnie nazwać , chyba "ziarnistość" tynku.
Chyba znowu mój murarz coś kombinuje  :big grin:  

Oj żeby można zobaczyć to własnym okiem  :big grin:  

Mobby

----------


## Slawek :)

Mobby, zatrzeć ficówką można samemu - zapraszam do mnie. Jak się murarz zbiesił to sam kładłem szlichtę zacieraną filcówką...
Z tym że, mnie zależało na lekkiej fakturze i używałem gotowych zapraw tynkarskich (poztynk kreisla była najlepszy - bo miał drobne i równe kruszywo). Aby nieco zrzucić luźnego ziarna piaskowego, można po zacieraniu, jak tynk trochę podeschnie, przejechać go lekko namoczoną gąbką (byle delikatnie)...
Normalnie zacieranie należy do tynkowania, ja robiłem je sam tylko pozostawionych połaciach starego tynku (stara chałupa), aby ujednolicić fakturę ścian z fragmentami tynkowanymi na nowo.

Serdeczne pozdrowienia

----------


## mobby

Chętnie bym pojechał do Ciebie *Sławek*, ale z Łodzi trochę mi nie po drodze

Pozdrawiam

Mobby

----------


## Daru

Ja właśnie jestem na etapie robienia tynków - moi fachowcy zamiast filcu używają gąpek - efekt jest duzo lepszy niż po filcu a same tynki robą naprawde dobre wrażenie. Raczej nie będę stosował gładzi bo nie wiedze takiej potrzeby - najwyżej przetrę ściany papierem ściernym dla lepszej gładkości. Ale nie wszyscy potafia zrobić naprawde dobre i ładne tynki cementowo - wapienne wg moich obserwacji jakieś 30 % wykonwaców mozna nazwać dobrymi fachowcami w tej dziedzinie.

----------


## pyrka

Przy tynkach cementowo wapiennych szorstkość powierzchni zależy głównie od wielkości ziarna użytego piasku. Gładź prawidłowo powinna być wcierana w jeszcze plastyczną warstwę narzutu, wtedy dobrze się z nią wiąże. A może być robiona z czego kto chce, od inwestora zależy. Może być wapienna, cem-wap, cementowa (biały lub zwykły cement), z piaskim lub bez. Do obrzutki i narzutu lepszy jest grubszy żwirek a do gładzi drobny mułek, prawie jak mąka. Moi tynkarze niestety się nie popisali, wbrew temu jak się chwalili, fachowcy z nich tacy jak z koziej d..py trąba. w efekcie mam 1 m2 zamiast 1700 otynkowany jak trzeba (estetycznie aczkolwiek nie technologicznie). Mogę go pokazywać jako wzór tego co miało być. Reszta to blamaż.

----------


## filips

Ciao  :cool:  

Tak dla informacji, takie tynki mozna rowniez wykonczyc (na swiezo metalowa paca) mieszanka wapna i pylu marmurowego. Jest to tradycyjna metoda w krajach gdzie marmur jest latwo dostepny i jest on najbardziej gladki i mocny. Gladzie gipsowe to tylko brzydka imitacja  :ohmy:

----------


## Michał B.

Za to mój fachowiec będzie mi robił tynki z agregatu i w ogóle nie poleca robić gładzi, bo "będzie gładził na mokro i będzie tak, jak z gładzią" (?!)

To jest dla mnie podejrzane, bo cena dośc niska, ok. 15 zł/m2.

Dodatkowo tak poradźcie proszę w jaki sposób sprawdzać jakość wykonania tynków cementowo-wapiennych. Na dziś chciałbym sprawdzać tak:

1) równość (murłatą, na 2m tolerancja 1mm)
2) gładkość (odpowiedni drobny piasek na ostatnim etapie tynkowania)
3) wykończenie w trudnych miejscach (np. przy oknach, równość, czy nie wychodzą profile)

Na forum są tez głosy, że ze względu na złe wykonanie pojawiają się plamy/cienie - nie wiem, w jaki sposób temu zapobiec.

Nie wiem, czy wymagać jeszcze jakiś dodatkowych rzeczy: wykańczania szpachlą filcową lub gąbką, gruntowania może.

Rozumiem, że tak naprawdę jakość tynków można ocenić dopiero jak wychną, czyli przynajmniej po tygodniu?


Dzieki,


Michal

----------


## mobby

> równość (murłatą, na 2m tolerancja 1mm)


No właśnie.
Czy u Was tynki spełniają takie parametry
To chyba nierealne!!!

Mobby

----------


## Roose

mój majster robił tynki trzywarstwowe z zacieraniem tzw pytlakiem - efekt jest dobry, nimniej rozważam pociągnięcie gipsem w pomieszczeniach bardziej reprezentacyjnych.
Natomiast nad równością czywała 2,5 m łata 
A co najciekawsze robił bez żadnych listew i kmatowników - na prętach prowadzączych i generalnie jest lux.

----------


## rafałek

Ja od swojego fachmana słyszałem, że robi się to przez wykonanie tynku z bardzo drobnego (wręcz pylistego piasku) i tym ostatecznie się zaciera "gruby" tynk. Dobre wykonanie jest zbliżone do gładzi. Jak ktoś lubi lekką fakturkę to będzie zadowolony.

----------


## kwadrat

Tynki filcowane polegają na zatarciu packą z filcem narzutu wapienno -piaskowego  na zwykłym  świerzym tynkucementowo- wapiennym.
Do tego typu wykańczania tynku stosuje się piasek kwarcowy i wapno bez cementu.


Wygląda bardzo ładnie.

Jest to dodatkowa obróbka tynku zwykłego.   + 3 zł/mkw

----------


## tomek_2

> Przy tynkach cementowo wapiennych szorstkość powierzchni zależy głównie od wielkości ziarna użytego piasku. Gładź prawidłowo powinna być wcierana w jeszcze plastyczną warstwę narzutu, wtedy dobrze się z nią wiąże. A może być robiona z czego kto chce, od inwestora zależy. Może być wapienna, cem-wap, cementowa (biały lub zwykły cement), z piaskim lub bez. Do obrzutki i narzutu lepszy jest grubszy żwirek a do gładzi drobny mułek, prawie jak mąka.


Pyrka pisze, ze gladz moze byc z piaskiem lub bez. Dla mnie plusem gladzi bezpiaskowej nakladanej filcowka jest rowniutka gladka faktura sciany (co nie wszystkim oczywiscie musi sie podobac). A czy sa jakies minusy gladzi bez piasku, tylko na bazie wapna i cementu? Czy stosunek wapna do cementu ok. 5:1.5 jest wlasciwy? Czy gladz taka bedzie mocniejsza czy slabsza od gladzi gipsowej gipsaru, na przyklad? Czy bedzie trwala i czy bedzie miec dobra przyczepnosc do sciany ze swiezym (ale juz suchym) tynkiem wapienno-cementowym? Co poradzicie w tym temacie?

----------


## tomek_2

Podnosze temat ponownie. Czy ktos ma u siebie wykonana gladz wapienno-cementowa zamiast gipsowej i moze napisac, jak sie ona sprawuje, czy nie peka itd? Jestem na etapie wykanczani tynkow tradycyjnych i do wyboru mam gladz gipsowa albo wlasnie wapienno-cementowa. Ta druga opcja (z uzyciem bialego cementu portlandzkiego)tansza o ponad polowe od gladzi gipsowej, ale czy rownie dobra? A moze jednak powinien byc gips? Doradzcie cos, prosze.

----------


## Bio

U mnie było filcowanie. Przed malowaniem i tak jechali cekolem. Najważniejsze, żeby ten tynk był równy, a nie " fale Dunaju". Jak jest równy, to cekolu idzie bardzo mało.

----------


## jareko

Prawidlowo wykonany tynk nie ma prawa sam z siebie pekac
Ma trzy warstwy:
- szpryca - sam piasek i cement by przyczepnosc zwiekszyc do podloza
- narzut - wapno z piaskiem (czasem dodaje sie dorobine cementu by zwiekszyc odpornosc na uszkodzenia oraz w pomieszczeniach o zwiekszonej wilgotnosci)
- gladz - ostateczna warstwa wykonczeniowa - przewaznie samo wazpno z piaskeim kopanym (charakteryzuje sie tym ze jest o bardzo drobnym ziarnie)
Samo wykonczenie powierzchni zalezy od klasy tynku i nie mozna tu kategorycznie powiedziec ze filcowanie jest standardem - standardem jest zacieranie zwykla paca na gladko

Sam robilem tynki u siebie i hmmm..... pierwsza wartstwa wyszlo mi calkiem ladnie  :wink:  to w sumie nic trudnego tak sobie kielnia lub czerpakiem pomajtac  :wink: 
Z narzutem juz bylo gorzej - lapa mi odpadala od tego majtania 
Najgorzej mi szlo z gladzia - od zacieranai wszystko mi sie krecilo przed oczyma - ale tez wyszlo fajnie - nie jeden tynk robiony przez fachowcow wydawal mi sie gorszy, brzydszy  :smile: 
na jednej scianie zabawilem sie w pace filcowa co jakis czas polewana woda i hmmm...... moze powiem tak - dobrze zatarta gladz zwykla paca wyglada tak samo jak filcowana
ale powiem szczerze - pietra juz nie tynkowalem tylko przykleilem plyty GK i poszpachlowalem sobie laczenia - wyszlo najladniej  :smile:

----------


## tomek_2

No dobra, wszystko pieknie. U mnie sa te 2 pierwsze warstwy wg receptury tradycyjnej, trzecia natomiast moze byc albo gladz gipsowa albo wapienno-cementowa (bez piasku w ogole). Niby tynk byl filcowany, ale i tak powierzchnia taka nie nadaje sie pod malowanie, jest zbyt ziarnista wg mnie. I pytalem o to, co lepsze: gips czy wapno z bialym cementem (spora roznica ceny na korzysc tego drugiego wariantu, ale czy jakosc wystarczajaca?) 
A co do tych "fal Dunaju", to wg moich tynkarzy odchylka rzedu 2-3 mm jest standartem. Twierdza, ze nie sa w stanie zwykla zaprawa do tynkow tradycyjnych zlikwidowac takich odchylek, mozna to zrobic jedynie gladzia. Hmm... Czy faktycznie tak jest? Jak to bylo u was? No i jak z ta gladzia?

----------


## jareko

Ja mimo wszystko wole gips.
I to nie tylko jako sama gladz. Tynk od poczatku do konca gipsowy. Jejku jak oddycha sie pozniej w takim pomieszczeniu  :smile:  Gips ma ogromna przewage nad tradycyjnym tynkiem - reguluje wilgotnosc (oczywiscie w pewnych granicach) wnetrza, o niebo lepiej niz tynk tradycyjny.
Co do fal Dunaju  :wink: 
O ile dobrze pamietam to przy klasie I odchylka na lacie 2metrowej nie powinna przekroczyc 1mm !!! i jest to do osiagniecia przy tradycyjnej metodzie tynkowania - czyli wapno i cos tam jeszcze  :wink: 
No ale coz - mnie sie tej klasy machajac kielnia nie udalo uzyskac  :sad:

----------


## tomek_2

Dzieki za info. Ja jutro samemu sprobuje dorownac kawalek sciany z falami Dunaju zaprawa tradycyjna. Jesli mi sie uda - tynkarze maja troche wiecej zabawy, bo nie zamierzam tego odpuscic. Jesli nie - i tak maja sporo zabawy, zeby fale Dunaju wyrownac gladzia. A wtedy nie bedzie juz tlumaczen polska norma czy tez ze tego sie nie da - ma byc rowne i gladkie i tyle.

----------


## jareko

jesli zamierzasz wyrownac powierzchnie zwyklym tynkiem - od razu powiem ci - szkoda twego wysilku - tego sie nie da zrobic - niestety
tak male fale juz tylko gladzia wyrownac mozesz

----------


## tomek_2

Czyli racje maja tynkarze mowiac, zebym sie az tak nie czepial, bo cudow zwykla zaprawa nie sa w stanie zrobic? Ale przetestuje ich na tej gladzi - jesli tam tez beda jakies fale, a nawet strumyki, to moze zaiskrzyc  :smile:  Pozdrawiam; tomek_2

----------


## jareko

to nie tak - gdyby od razu dobrze na latach naciagneli to fal by nie bylo - moze laty sobie nierowno nalozyli na sciane? Ale gladz jak juz beda robic to musa zrobic perfekcyjnie  :smile:  sprawdz ich silna lampa  :smile:  kazda nierownosc wylapiesz

----------


## Zonzi

Witam 

Mam przymusowa przerwe w tynkowaniu i obrzucone tynki CW nie zatarte stoja juz 4 tydzien. Na nie miala isc gladz. 
Wystarczy tynki zagruntowac przed dalszymi pracami ? Jakiej gladzi uzyc - wapienno piaskowej, cem wap, gipsowej ? Zalezy mi na drobnej satynowej fakturze. Wiślak sortowany 0-1 sie nie sprawdzil.

----------


## mynia_pynia

Mój wujek zajmuje się min tynkami, ja mam zamówione z filcowaniem, ale nie wiedziałam jak to wyglada.

Teraz juz wiem, bo siostra robiła mały remoncik w pokoju,  wujek jedną ścianę tynkował i filcował - -miodzio - jest gładko, jakby kroś szlifierka przeciął, w dodatku nic sie nie obsypuje (tynk tradycyjny).

Ściana robi sie biaława, jest tak ładna, że jak ktoś lubi surowe wnętrza to malować nie trzeba  :wink: .

----------


## murinio

> Witam 
> 
> Mam przymusowa przerwe w tynkowaniu i obrzucone tynki CW nie zatarte stoja juz 4 tydzien. Na nie miala isc gladz. 
> Wystarczy tynki zagruntowac przed dalszymi pracami ? Jakiej gladzi uzyc - wapienno piaskowej, cem wap, gipsowej ? Zalezy mi na drobnej satynowej fakturze. Wiślak sortowany 0-1 sie nie sprawdzil.


Ja zastosowałem piasek szklarski (lub kwarcowy) ale w okolicach Płocka jest on nie osiągalny jest w okolicach W-wy. Faktura jest drobna na prawdę polecam. Tylko należy zwrócic uwagę tynkarzą aby nie zalowali tej ostatniej warstwy im grubsza tym ładniej wygląda. Jak udało by się zdobyc biały cement to po skończonej pracy praktycznie nic nie trzeba robic naprawdę jest super.

----------


## arktyk

U mnie też zrobili tyniki cementowo wapienne zacierane w ostatniej warstwie piaskiem kwarcowym. Po przefilcowaniu i wyschnięciu nie ma absolutnie potrzeby stosować na to gładzi gipsowych. Mój kierownik budowy jak zobaczył tynki powiedział... lustro ! Minusem takiego sposobu wykonania jest czasochłonność i oczywiście "przemijające" trudności w hurtowniach z zakupem pisaku kwarcowego.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## brqsl

To i ja się dołączę. Mam zrobiony tynk cementowo-wapienny. 3 warstwy: narzut, tynk właściwy (moje określenie  :wink:  ) oraz "szlichta". Bardzo drobny (cholernie drogi) piaseczek. Wyszło pięknie, ale przed gruntowaniem chcę jeszcze troche ściany "przeczyścić" / zatrzeć, żeby pozbyć się drobnych ziarenek i wygładzić delikatną fakturę. Słyszałem, że do tego celu można użyć: drobnej siatki, papieru ściernego lub wilgotnej gąbki.

Co polecacie? 

Dodam, że tynk jest już praktycznie suchy - ok. miesiąc po robocie.

----------


## Malobert

Jeśli można to podzielcie się, na ile Was kasowali za tynk cw ?
Ja mam ofertę (małe miasto) na tynk maszynowy 25zł/m2 + VAT czyli 30,50zł na rączkę. To jest tynk bez filcowania, natomiast jest w to wliczony materiał, listwy, zabezpieczanie folią, wykonawstwo. Jak to wygląda u Was i w jakim to jest rejonie kraju ?

P.S. Nie spieszy mi się z tynkami, zastanawiam się czy nie poczekać na spadek cen, skoro trąbią tyle o tym kryzysie

----------


## pierwek

czekaj tatka-latka

----------


## mk CocaYna

Hej, podrzuć namiary na tych tynkarzy, jeśli możesz oczywiście   :big grin:

----------


## Sp5es

> Mnie informował murarz, że robi się to bez piasku, tylko cement i wapno.
> Ale nie wiem czy efekt będzie lepszy
> 
> Mobby


gwarantowana siatka pęknięć

----------


## jen77

podnoszę ciekawy temat,
 co  dajecie na te tynki cementowo wapienne - chodzi mi o jakieś gotowe mieszanki, bo przecież chyba nie gips, szczególnie w łazinkach, czy kuchniach, gdzie gips jest wykluczony? U mnie tynki były zrobione bardzo ładnie, ale niestety w trakcie wykańczania gdzieniegdzie robotnicy porobili zadrapania itp , albo trzeba było coś podkuć itp. i teraz zastanawiam się jak to naprawić, wykończyć? Czy są jakieś sprawdzone gładzie na takie tynki, które by miały podobną twardość jak tynk? nie chodzi mi o gładź gipsową bo nie po to robiłam tynki cementowo wapienne żeby teraz na to kłaść gips? a łatanie dziur czy zadrapań tynkiem cementowo wapiennym chyba nie wyjdzie i będzie widać różnicę miedzy "starym" a "nowym"

----------


## pandox

Tematem tynków w moim mieszkaniu nowo budowanym zainteresowałem się dzisiaj po wizycie na budowie. Miałem nadzieję że uniknę szpachlowania gładzią ale chyba nie da się tego uniknąć. Mam położone tynki tradycyjne III kategorii i widać trochę ziarno i tak się zastanawiam czy teraz (tynki nie są całkiem suche) można coś z tym jeszcze zrobić? Czy jakieś przecieranie czy cokolwiek polepszy wygląd ścian bez gładzi?

----------


## marcingładysz

Przywitam się bo jestem nowy na forum ,mam naimie Marcin.
Z reguły niepodejmuje tematów w forum ale czytając co niektórzy wypisują to niemoge się powstrzymać . Powiem z własnego doświadczenia wykonać tynki tradycyjne w takim stopniu aby były gładkie i nadawały się pod malowanie to troszkę trzeba się napracować i niejest takie proste jak te PSEUDO  tynki gipsowe. Tynków trzeba się nauszyć od ojca albo dziadka a nie od szefa co ci stoi nad głową i cie goni z metrami.Tynki  tradycyjne to jedna z najgorszych prac w wykończeniach. Takie podejście typu ile morze być luzu pod łata typu 1 mm czy 2mm a morze GAZETA ,to jest śmieszne jeżeli ktoś niewie to proszę lekture KNR . Jeżeli tynkarz widzi że klijent chce mieć dobra robote zrobioną , niekombinuje na budowie i nie przychodzi z dziwnymi informacjami typu ,, a wie pan co ja przeczytałem wczoraj na forum ,, to zrobi takiemu inwestorowi kawałek fajnej ściany. robiłem u takich inwestorów wielu . takich się głupot nasłuchałem że ojjjjj.dziwicie sie że macie ściany do d.....y. wszyscy chcą super jakość najlepiej za darmo. nad jakością ściant trzeba popracować i wtedy to wyglonda i przez lata służy a nie szukać takich za 12 zł/m2 i być szczęśliwy bo tanio,a powinien zapytać za ile zrobisz pan mi dobrą robote ?. za 12zł żadnej jakości niebędzie bo tynkarze gonią metry aby tylko jechać do następnej roboty ,co to za stawka przykładowo 5500zł za robote przez dwa tygodnie gdzie jeszcze szef chłopakom z tego zapłaci 3000 zł./3 osoby kto z was taką kasiore chciałby zarabiać przez dwa tygodnie i robić do nocy.nikt .tak na koniec tynk c-w robi się na gładko pod malowanie i to od dawien dawna.NIGDY GŁADZ GIPSOWA na C-W tynki.Podstawowa zasada na budowie Tanio znaczy Drogo bo zawsze będzie coć do poprawiania .Karzdy dobry budowlaniec to wie

----------


## biomehanika2

> podnoszę ciekawy temat,
>  co  dajecie na te tynki cementowo wapienne - chodzi mi o jakieś gotowe mieszanki, bo przecież chyba nie gips, szczególnie w łazinkach, czy kuchniach, gdzie gips jest wykluczony? U mnie tynki były zrobione bardzo ładnie, ale niestety w trakcie wykańczania gdzieniegdzie robotnicy porobili zadrapania itp , albo trzeba było coś podkuć itp. i teraz zastanawiam się jak to naprawić, wykończyć? Czy są jakieś sprawdzone gładzie na takie tynki, które by miały podobną twardość jak tynk? nie chodzi mi o gładź gipsową bo nie po to robiłam tynki cementowo wapienne żeby teraz na to kłaść gips? a łatanie dziur czy zadrapań tynkiem cementowo wapiennym chyba nie wyjdzie i będzie widać różnicę miedzy "starym" a "nowym"


Jesli chcecie znac technike wykonania gładkiego tynku tradycyjnego (mowa o 3 etapie czyli gładzi) narzucic gładz z bardzo drobnego piasku kwarcowego lub zmielonego białego szkła z dodatkiem białego cementu lub zwykłego szarego, do tego odrobine wapna by zaprawa nie była tłusta, narzucic sciagnac styropianowa paca, poczekac chwile pozniej zmoczyc delikatnie i zacierac plastikowa pacą az wyjdzie takie mleczko, nastepnie piasek ktory wyjdzie zetrzec gabkowa paca, efekt idealny;; jednak wiekszosc inwestorow lubi taka fakturke z piasku po pomalowaniu wyglada ładnie wiec nie chca plastikowania sciany. pozdrawiam

----------


## Szkaradzio

odświeżę trochę temat. zamiast filcowania chce zastosować gładź wapienną np: http://www.kreisel.com.pl/katalog_pr...z_wapienna_660

niektóre sciany będą gipsowo kartonowe - czy mogę je również pociagnąć tą gładzią by uzyskać jednolitą fakturę? czy może zamiast GK zastosować inne materiały do późniejszego wygładzenia? Zależy mi na jednolitej fakturze na tynku wapienn0-cementowym i na tychze płytach, a przy okazji uzyskać lekką chropowatość ścian.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> odświeżę trochę temat. zamiast filcowania chce zastosować gładź wapienną np: http://www.kreisel.com.pl/katalog_pr...z_wapienna_660
> 
> niektóre sciany będą gipsowo kartonowe - czy mogę je również pociagnąć tą gładzią by uzyskać jednolitą fakturę? czy może zamiast GK zastosować inne materiały do późniejszego wygładzenia? Zależy mi na jednolitej fakturze na tynku wapienn0-cementowym i na tychze płytach, a przy okazji uzyskać lekką chropowatość ścian.


Gładź wapienna to super sprawa,z tym że taką gładź również należy filcować.Jeśli chodzi o nakładanie jej na płyty to lepiej zadzwonić i zapytać o poradę doradcy technicznego firmy Kreisel.

----------


## Szkaradzio

dzieki, ale bardziej chodziło mi o to czy jest jakiś zamiennik dla pŁyt GK? Coś co mozna później tynkować, malować?

----------


## Linkaaa

witam
czy ma ktoś tynki cementowo-wapienne i na to strukturę z alpol? czy nie trzeba będzie robić gładzi?

----------


## EWBUD

> witam
> czy ma ktoś tynki cementowo-wapienne i na to strukturę z alpol? czy nie trzeba będzie robić gładzi?


 Nie trzeba.
Ps czy my się czasem nie znamy?  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## piogron

Mój majster twierdzi,że pod tynk cementowo-wapienny nie daje się gruntu tylko szpryc. Czy ktoś to może potwierdzić?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Mój majster twierdzi,że pod tynk cementowo-wapienny nie daje się gruntu tylko szpryc. Czy ktoś to może potwierdzić?


Potwierdzam :smile:

----------


## gizela75

Można dać szpryc* lub* grunt do cem-wap (Kreisel). Odnośnie jakości to tak jak kolega napisał wyżej, każdy chce prima sort za 3 grosze i wymagania że fiu fiu ... . Tynk cem-wap 99% tynkarzy rzuca w 2 rzutach (obrzutka, narzut) potem tylko zacieranie pacą i gabkowanie. Jeżeli tynkarz nie zawali roboty to struktura powinna być w miarę wyrównana (gładka to jest szyba), po zastosowaniu gruntu (nie badziewia z supermarketu za 5 zł/5 litrów) przed malowaniem wszystko zniknie i powstanie struktura skórki pomarańczy na koniec farba i po robocie. No i jeszcze z tymi wygórowanymi wymogami, zapytajcie najpierw tynkarza ile sobie życzy wynagrodzenia za 1m2 w danej kategorii tynku, a nie dyrdymały typu "pod malowanie". Każdy tynk jest pod malowanie, a nie spotkałem jeszcze producenta który napisał w karcie technologicznej "zaprawa służy do wykonania tynku pod malowanie". Normy określa Polska Norma Budowlana i to jest wyznacznik dla tynkarza jak komuś nie pasuje odchył 2mm na łacie 2 m niech odda sprawę do sądu (albo tynkarz to zrobi). Skończy się na tym, że zapłacicie za tynk i koszta sądowe. Tynki z reguły wykonuje się w III kategorii (mowa o mieszkaniach oczywiście).

----------


## atsyrut

> Mój majster twierdzi,że pod tynk cementowo-wapienny nie daje się gruntu tylko szpryc. Czy ktoś to może potwierdzić?


zdecydowanie szpryc... ( ja tak miałem robione) ale jak widac po moich tynkach - link w stopce) może być szpryc - ale ważne jest wykończenie...

----------

